# Teutoburger Wald/Naturpark



## Wickedlite (25. Oktober 2011)

was wird sich für uns ändern???


----------



## slang (25. Oktober 2011)

Was soll sich ändern?
Der Teuto ist doch schon nen Naturpark.

Du meinst wahrscheinlich den "Nationalpark Senne"

Ich glaub, erst mal ändert sich nichts. Wir düsen doch eh auf so halb legalem Wege durch den Wald.

Genaueres können da wahrscheinlich andere sagen, Vogel23 zB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (26. Oktober 2011)

Nix.

Es dürfen nur die Fußgänger nicht mehr quer durch den Wald laufen...
@slang Nationalpark Teutoburger Wald und Nationalpark Senne sind tatsächlich 2 unterschiedliche Dinge.

Von mir aus können sie ruhig nen Nationalpark draus machen. Bei gleichzeitiger Freigabe der Areale draussen rum inkl. 2, 3 Freeridestrecken...
Hauptsache die Holzhacker bleiben draussen. Es sind eh nur 4% des Bedarfs die sie aus dem geplanten Nationalpark-Gelände beziehen. Und die als Bürgerinitiative getarnte Interessenvertretung der Forstwirschaft ist eh das letzte. Der Vorsitzende hat die Protestierenden von Stuttgart neulich als krawallwütige Chaoten bezeichnet. Das freut bestimmt die Kinder und den Senioren der jetzt blind ist. :kotz:


----------



## paulaner61 (26. Oktober 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Nix.
> Es dürfen nur die Fußgänger nicht mehr quer durch den Wald laufen...



In dem Nationalpark Sächsische Schweiz z.B. monieren die Wanderfreunde aus der Region, dass immer mehr Wege und Pfade getilgt würden. In der Kernzone seien 75% der einst vorhandenen Wegen ruhig gestellt worden.
Nachzulesen hier:
Artikel-URL: http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=2475684
Die Beweislast wird dabei in der Kernzone umgekehrt. Demnach darf man dort nur die Wege und Pfade betreten, die explizit freigegeben sind.



kris. schrieb:


> @slang Nationalpark Teutoburger Wald und Nationalpark Senne sind tatsächlich 2 unterschiedliche Dinge.



Ja, es kann keinen Nationalpark Senne ohne den Nationalpark Teutoburger Wald/Eggegebirge geben.



kris. schrieb:


> Von mir aus können sie ruhig nen Nationalpark draus machen. Bei gleichzeitiger Freigabe der Areale draussen rum inkl. 2, 3 Freeridestrecken...



Verständlich, dort liegen ja auch Deine Interessen


kris. schrieb:


> Hauptsache die Holzhacker bleiben draussen. Es sind eh nur 4% des Bedarfs die sie aus dem geplanten Nationalpark-Gelände beziehen.



In dem Berger Gutachten vom 17. Oktober 2011 sind von 18% die Rede (Betriebe in OWL, die Ihren Bedarf aus der geplanten Kulisse beziehen). Und diese Zahl ist geschätzt.
Was meinst du genau?



kris. schrieb:


> Und die als Bürgerinitiative getarnte Interessenvertretung der Forstwirschaft ist eh das letzte. Der Vorsitzende hat die Protestierenden von Stuttgart neulich als krawallwütige Chaoten bezeichnet. Das freut bestimmt die Kinder und den Senioren der jetzt blind ist.



Dort ist nicht's getarnt! 
Eine Bürgerinitiative ist eine aus der Bevölkerung heraus gebildete Interessensvereinigung, jeder kann sich beteiligen!
Wann und wo hat er Vorsitzende die Protestierenden von Stuttgart als krawallwütige Chaoten bezeichnet?
Warum hast Du das extra herausgestellt, bringt uns doch bei der Fragestellung des TE nicht weiter!


----------



## kris. (26. Oktober 2011)

paulaner61 schrieb:


> Verständlich, dort liegen ja auch Deine Interessen



Echt? Woran machst Du das fest? An der Tatsache das ich 2 XC-Bikes habe?



paulaner61 schrieb:


> In dem Berger Gutachten vom 17. Oktober 2011 sind von 18% die Rede (Betriebe in OWL, die Ihren Bedarf aus der geplanten Kulisse beziehen). Und diese Zahl ist geschätzt.



Stimmt, ich hatte noch eine alte Zahl im Kopf. Fakt ist aber auch, das 49% des in der geplanten Kulisse geschlagenen Holzes nicht in OWL verarbeitet werden. Und geschätzt haben die 18% die holzverarbeitenden Betriebe selbst. 30 Jahre lang steigt übrigens der Nadelholzeinschlag auf der Fläche um 42%. Damit beträgt die Reduzierung der Einschlagsmenge ganze 0,1% des gesamten Holzeinschlags in OWL. Wow.



paulaner61 schrieb:


> Dort ist nicht's getarnt!
> Eine Bürgerinitiative ist eine aus der Bevölkerung heraus gebildete Interessensvereinigung, jeder kann sich beteiligen!



Und wird auch jedem mit dem gesprochen wird gesagt womit die Vorsitzenden ihr Geld verdienen?



paulaner61 schrieb:


> Wann und wo hat er Vorsitzende die Protestierenden von Stuttgart als krawallwütige Chaoten bezeichnet?



Puh, müsste ich erst wieder raussuchen. Hab einige Seiten gelesen. Aber ich bin mir 100%ig sicher das er es so gesagt hat.



paulaner61 schrieb:


> Warum hast Du das extra herausgestellt, bringt uns doch bei der Fragestellung des TE nich weiter!



Weils ichs für ne Unverschämtheit halte und mich drüber ärgere. Darum.


----------



## paulaner61 (26. Oktober 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Und wird auch jedem mit dem gesprochen wird gesagt womit die Vorsitzenden ihr Geld verdienen?


Nein, bestimmt nicht. Warum auch? Womit Du dein Geld verdienst ist mir auch nicht bekannt. Es ist aber für mich auch nicht relevant.




kris. schrieb:


> Der Vorsitzende hat die Protestierenden von Stuttgart neulich als krawallwütige Chaoten bezeichnet. Das freut bestimmt die Kinder und den Senioren der jetzt blind ist.


Einige Zeitungen haben es auch so gesehen.
Ermittlungen wegen Tötunsversuchs
Beamter in Zivil von mehreren Demonstranten massiv traktiert
http://www.handelsblatt.com/politik/deutschland/ermittlungen-wegen-toetungsversuchs/4308594.html







kris. schrieb:


> Weils ichs für ne Unverschämtheit halte und mich drüber ärgere. Darum.


?


----------



## kris. (26. Oktober 2011)

paulaner61 schrieb:


> Nein, bestimmt nicht. Warum auch?



Weil die Informationen die verbreitet werden vielleicht in einem anderen Licht erscheinen, wenn hinter der Aktion rein wirtschaftliche Interessen der Aktiven stehen und nicht das angebliche Wohl der Bevölkerung.



paulaner61 schrieb:


> Einige Zeitungen haben es auch so gesehen.
> Ermittlungen wegen Tötunsversuchs
> Beamter in Zivil von mehreren Demonstranten massiv traktiert
> http://www.handelsblatt.com/politik/deutschland/ermittlungen-wegen-toetungsversuchs/4308594.html



Da steht was vom hätte, könnte, soll. Es wurde eine Ermittlung eingeleitet.
Keine weiteren Fakten, kein Urteil...




paulaner61 schrieb:


> ?



.


----------



## gooni11 (26. Oktober 2011)

paulaner61 schrieb:


> In dem Nationalpark Sächsische Schweiz z.B. monieren die Wanderfreunde aus der Region, dass immer mehr Wege und Pfade getilgt würden. In der Kernzone seien 75% der einst vorhandenen Wegen ruhig gestellt worden.
> Nachzulesen hier:
> Artikel-URL: http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=2475684
> Die Beweislast wird dabei in der Kernzone umgekehrt. Demnach darf man dort nur die Wege und Pfade betreten, die explizit freigegeben sind.



Moin 
Wenn ich so etwas lese bekomm ich Pickel... Wut ...Zuckungen ....und das alles gleichzeitig
Freigegeben!!!!.......ich könnt ins Essen brechen.....

Es kommt irgendwann noch soweit daß ich zum kacken gehen ne Genehmigung brauch, oder dafür bezahlen muss ...!!

Wobei.... Im grunde zahl ich ja schon dafür ,muß aber NOCH niemanden fragen ob es grade allen passt bevor ich mich entleere..... Na ja.... Und den Wald schützen.... Is klar!
Haupsache es fahren alle 300 Ps Autos ( Firmenwagen selbstverständlich) ,haben Möbel aus Teakholz und einen schönen großen Kaminofen zu haus.
komischerweise sind genau das meist auch die ,die den Wald "schützen" wollen und Bäume nur abholzen weil es unbedingt notwendig ist ...... Damit es der Natur gut geht natürlich....

kann mir eigentlich nur einer von euch sagen warum unsere lieben Politiker zb alle diese Benzinfressenden PANZER durch die Gegend fahren?
Panzer ....ok..... Aber elektro ginge auch!!! Wenn man denn wollte.....WENN!!

hör bloß auf.... führt eh zu NIX diese Diskussion hier.... Is leider so.
Mfg


----------



## kris. (26. Oktober 2011)

paulaner61 schrieb:


> Die Beweislast wird dabei in der Kernzone umgekehrt. Demnach darf man dort nur die Wege und Pfade betreten, die explizit freigegeben sind.



Das ist übrigens in der Egge Nord (also Feldrom/Altenbeken) schon heute so.


Kernzonen sind zum Schutz nunmal notwendig. In ausgewiesenen Zonen bleibt auch das sammeln von Holz und Pilzen erlaubt.


----------



## Wickedlite (17. November 2011)

Nein DANKE Nationalpark

Kein Prestigeprojekt auf Kosten der Steuerzahler



http://www.radiolippe.de/aktionen/meinungsforum-nationalpark/die-stimmen.html


----------

